
Ask HN: Is there space for one more web chat between IRC and Slack? - jampa-uchoa
So I&#x27;ve created a chat for my social network startup, allowing people to create rooms and to talk inside the &quot;communities&quot;, and I&#x27;m playing with the idea that it would be interesting to make it standalone.<p>I read news about people leaving IRC to Slack, Slack expressing no intentions to cater the new user base, and IRC being &quot;left behind&quot; because it&#x27;s too &quot;outdated&quot; (their words, not mine).<p>Since I think people here are familiar with open source projects, some facing IRC -&gt; Slack migration. I want to know what you guys think? What would make you use a new client?
======
tnecniv
I think that Slack and IRC occupy separate spaces. One is optimal for random
strangers on the internet, meeting, talking, and departing ad hoc. The other
is designed for collaborative teams with a low turnover rate.

I'm in favor of keeping OSS on IRC for now, unless something else feels that
space.

------
mschuster91
Link IRC to a well designed web UI and allow DCC. Done. (Mibbit was a step in
the right direction, but no DCC and it got fucked over by spammers so many
networks have outright banned it)

------
rekoros
Fragmentation sucks.

There are lots of chat tools, none talk to one another [1]

Best thing is to connect Slack to existing IRC networks/channels, if desired.
[2]

[1] [http://cdn.sameroom.io/chat-timeline.pdf](http://cdn.sameroom.io/chat-
timeline.pdf)

[2] [https://sameroom.io/blog/connecting-a-channel-in-slack-
to-a-...](https://sameroom.io/blog/connecting-a-channel-in-slack-to-a-channel-
irc/)

------
taka0921
Ok , Its really great.

